
Queensland Police War Driving to help prevent identity theft - akent
http://qpsmedia.govspace.gov.au/2012/03/22/war-driving-project-to-help-prevent-identity-theft/
======
sheraz
The Austin, Texas police department wanted to do this in 2011 but pulled back
after the EFF got involved.

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/09/austin-police-
departme...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/09/austin-police-department-s-
operation-wardrive)

